# Using VMCI for FreeBSD 9.2



## Shehbaz (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi,

I want two FreeBSD VMs to communicate with each other using VMCI (Virtual Machine Communication Interface). I have installed both open-vmware-tools and vmware-tools on the FreeBSD VM, but I do not get the VMCI port/package/module anywhere in the source code of the tools package. I have made changes to my /etc/rc.conf file as mentioned here https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40780. But I am still not able to install VMCI. Note that I have also checkmarked "Enable VMCI device" for the FreeBSD VM.

Could someone please guide me how to install or where can I get VMCI for FreeBSD? Also, I am running VMCI on VMWare ESX, so I wanted to know if I should install open-vmware-tools or vmware-tools for enabling VMCI communication between FreeBSD. 

Thank you.


----------



## Shehbaz (Jan 6, 2014)

It seems VMCI support was disbled for vSphere Client 5.1 https://www.vmware.com/support/develope ... notes.html. If someone knows another way to enable VMCI for FreeBSD (without using vSphere Client), please let me know. Right now, I plan to use normal socket programming for communicating between the VMs.

Thanks.


----------

